# Dirt / Street rund um Höhr und Montabaur?



## stonecode (17. April 2011)

Moin,

also mein neues Bike ist jetzt endlich da und auch schon leicht eingeritten. Gestern kurz mal in Hillscheid und Neuhäusel an den Skatespots vorbeigeschaut (Neuhäusel war wegen einem Laufevent zu).

Meine Frage ist jetzt natürlich, ob mir jemand mal sagen kann wo genau es Dirttracks hier in der Gegend gibt. Ich bin ja leider zugezogener Höhr-Grenzhausener und kenne daher hier oben keine Menschenseele. In Höhr selbst werde ich nachher schauen, ob ich den Dirttrack finde. Aber in Montabaur soll es ja auch einen guten geben.

Desweiteren natürlich der Aufruf an bestehende Street- und Dirtfahrer (MTB) sich mal zu melden. Ich komm zwar nicht ohne jedwede Vorkenntnis angerollt, da ich früher BMX gefahren bin, aber Tipps kann ich eine Menge brauchen. Habe z.B. gemerkt das ich für einen Manual ja schon fast herzhaft am Lenker reißen muss. An sowas muss ich mich erst gewöhnen.  Das Rad kommt mir elendig schwer vor.


----------



## xI_Westi_Ix (17. April 2011)

Hallo 

In Ransbach-Baumbach wurde eine kleine 4x und dirt strecke am freitag eröffnet.
einfach mal richtung erlenhofsee fahren  !!! 

mfg 

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonecode (17. April 2011)

Das klingt ja nice. Bekomme nachher auch noch Verstärkung von einem Dirter aus Koblenz. Da bietet sich das ja an. Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden was und wo der Erlenhofsee ist und ab geht es.


----------



## xI_Westi_Ix (17. April 2011)

Ist eigentlich sehr gut ausgeschildert ! leider kann ich im moment nicht fahren da mein superfly noch nicht fertig aufgebaut ist werde aber mit meinem Enduro bike da sein und nen bekannter mit seinen Bmx. vielleicht  sieht man sich ja


----------



## stonecode (17. April 2011)

Ja schauen wir mal.  Mein First Love ist ja gut zu erkennen. Sieht noch so nach Brandneu aus. Und ich bin wohl einer der wenigen, die wirklich überzeugt eine Vorderbremse fahren.


----------



## stonecode (21. April 2011)

Da es mir letzte Woche großartigerweise den hinteren Schlauch zerfetzt hat, gab  es nichts mehr mit Ransbach. Wir versuchen es dieses WE noch einmal und ich muss mal meine Reifen mit richtig Luft versorgen. Und die Gabel...die federt sogar im Stand. Also wohl Samstag oder Sonntag.


----------



## kaot93 (20. November 2013)

Gibt es diese Strecke in Ransbach noch? 
Fahre aktuell quasi täglich dort her, da ich in Höhr studiere und suche nach möglichkeiten zum fahren. Am liebsten Freeride/Downhill aber auch gerne Street, Dirt und sehr gerne auch 4x


----------



## Der_Graue (20. November 2013)

Meinst du den Dirtpark am Erlenhofsee?



kaot93 schrieb:


> Gibt es diese Strecke in Ransbach noch?
> Fahre aktuell quasi täglich dort her, da ich in Höhr studiere und suche nach möglichkeiten zum fahren. Am liebsten Freeride/Downhill aber auch gerne Street, Dirt und sehr gerne auch 4x


----------



## kaot93 (20. November 2013)

Ja zum einen den und zum Anderen den in Höhr.

Zu dem am Erlenhofsee habe ich grade sogar infos gefunden (Google sei dank  )
aber zu dem in Höhr habe ich noch nichts finden können.


----------



## Der_Graue (21. November 2013)

In Höhr kenne ich keinen, bzw. da ist so´n kleiner Dirtpark Richtung Hillscheid.
In Bendorf gibt´s auch noch einen.
Auch Rengsdorf soll zum Biken nicht schlecht sein 



kaot93 schrieb:


> Ja zum einen den und zum Anderen den in Höhr.
> 
> Zu dem am Erlenhofsee habe ich grade sogar infos gefunden (Google sei dank  )
> aber zu dem in Höhr habe ich noch nichts finden können.


----------



## kaot93 (25. November 2013)

Rengsdorf gab es ja wohl mal was ordentliches, was dann eingestampft wurde. Weiteres habe ich da leider nicht mehr drüber gehört. Genaueres kann auch gerne per PN geklärt werden, wenn nicht die ganze Welt davon erfahren soll 
Wollte auch noch nen bekannten aus Hilgert anschreiben, aber da ich im Moment eh nicht so viel Zeit zum Biken habe wird das noch was dauern 
Weiß jemand ob der Park in Ransbach auch in der Offseason befahren werden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (25. November 2013)

Das mit Rengsdorf sollte ein Joke sein, kenne die Story noch vom letzten Jahr 
Fahre öfters mit Bekannten in W...dorf Richtung Lahntal, dort geht es stellenweise richtig gut ab, denke, so etwas könnte dir gefallen.
Geht aber erst nächstes Jahr, jetzt ist es zu nass und auch zuviel Laub auf den Pfädcher.



kaot93 schrieb:


> Rengsdorf gab es ja wohl mal was ordentliches, was dann eingestampft wurde. Weiteres habe ich da leider nicht mehr drüber gehört. Genaueres kann auch gerne per PN geklärt werden, wenn nicht die ganze Welt davon erfahren soll
> Wollte auch noch nen bekannten aus Hilgert anschreiben, aber da ich im Moment eh nicht so viel Zeit zum Biken habe wird das noch was dauern
> Weiß jemand ob der Park in Ransbach auch in der Offseason befahren werden kann?


----------

